# Least Favorite Muscle Group To Train



## bronco (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry if this has already been a topic of discussion here, just wondering your least favorite muscle group to train. I know most people always say legs, me personally I love a good leg workout, but I can not stand back day, not sure exactly why, but it is hit or miss for me. Either way I never skip back day and always train hard


----------



## Georgia (Apr 20, 2013)

Least favorite? Without a preworkout....legs. But weird bc when I'm pumped and preWO is kicking legs is actually my favorite


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 20, 2013)

Least favorite only due to soreness afterward I'd say is legs.
Least favorite only because they are my hardest to grow and i get tendon and forearm splint pains bi's tri's
Least favoite strictly because I don't really like the movements I'd say shoulders. Not a big fan of str8 arm static lifts.


----------



## Azog (Apr 20, 2013)

Arms. I find them irritating. That being said, I crush them weekly, because mine tend to lag.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 20, 2013)

Legs in general.   Friggin hate abs.  Shoulders sometimes just because its painful.


----------



## PFM (Apr 20, 2013)

Calves, never got into it, never will.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 20, 2013)

^^ haha same here, but i will keep hitting my calves

i can train my calves all day, but those suckers will never grow. I can squat 500lbs twice a week, but they refuse to grow.....

I love hitting legs and deadlifts, but calves is another story

I still hit them for 5 sets of 20 3 times a week


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 20, 2013)

yerps, right there with you azog for me definitely arms. but then again who doesnt like having big arms so the reward balances it out. its just boring training them. oh and abs sometimes.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 20, 2013)

Yup I fucking hate training calves.. luckily mine grow just from power cleans and snatches, never actually trained them in isolation.


----------



## DF (Apr 20, 2013)

Calves I'm friggin ready to bail on the gym once I'm done with legs.


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 20, 2013)

anyone train neck?

I had a neck injury in the military,  and if we had a neck station at the gym, I'd be using it.


----------



## bronco (Apr 20, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> anyone train neck?
> 
> I had a neck injury in the military,  and if we had a neck station at the gym, I'd be using it.



We have a neck machine at our gym and no one uses that thing lol. Last time I used it was about 3 years ago I couldn't turn my head for 3 days


----------



## PFM (Apr 20, 2013)

PFM said:


> Calves, never got into it, never will.



Doesn't mean I ignore them, they get it at least twice a week typically 3 times. Zero fun.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 20, 2013)

Back. I just never get a good pump no matter what I do


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 20, 2013)

Biceps. Cause why.


----------



## RedLang (Apr 20, 2013)

I hate arms. 

Still do them every week but not very enthusiastic about it!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 21, 2013)

I hate leg day... I love my legs though , but I just don't get into it enough


----------



## 69nites (Apr 21, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Biceps. Cause why.


I also hate biceps


----------



## Azog (Apr 21, 2013)

I take what I said about arms back. They are my second least favorite. Abs are #1...so I don't do them...ever.


----------



## Jada (Apr 21, 2013)

Abs for me I don't do them.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 21, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> anyone train neck?
> 
> I had a neck injury in the military,  and if we had a neck station at the gym, I'd be using it.




Hey Roman, i train neck once a week. I have that harness you put on your head and hang weight to. Works like a charm, just makes you look weird doing it. It will strengthen your neck muscles along with shrugs and deads


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 21, 2013)

calves for sure, I never train them at all. they are ripped from all the running I do so fuck em


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 21, 2013)

My hams and glutes SUCK but I really hate ab work


----------



## whitelml (Apr 21, 2013)

Abs.........I always feel like a flamer when doing them


----------



## Cashout (Apr 21, 2013)

Left Tricep - oleacranon bursitis from a take down in a wrestling meet many moons ago. Removed bursa in 94' but still can't do my favorite tri exercise - overhead db extensions. Can only get a limited pump in that muscle.


----------



## don draco (Apr 22, 2013)

I love training almost everything.. except for calves and abs lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 22, 2013)

leg day fuckin sucks


----------



## JOMO (Apr 22, 2013)

Shoulders. Cause mine are fucked and can't justify mentally going light.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 22, 2013)

Calves and Abs.  Calves just burn and abs just suck.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 23, 2013)

Calves are the Bastard Child of Leg Day.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2013)

calves, just won't do them


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 23, 2013)

Calves.  Always end of workout, and never really focused, just rushed.  Need to do them first, but hasn't happened yet.


----------



## motark (May 6, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> anyone train neck?
> 
> I had a neck injury in the military,  and if we had a neck station at the gym, I'd be using it.



I have before, would just lie down on a bench and hang my head off, then lift head up and down...added some weight and the day after it felt like I had slept with my head under my chest lol.


----------



## frankenstein (Oct 27, 2013)

id have to say legs. love wrking my shoulders


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 27, 2013)

Abs. Havent done em since I was 15.. I'm working out to be a beast, not an underwear model


----------



## losieloos (Oct 27, 2013)

Mine are abs.


----------



## SteelBlue (Oct 27, 2013)

Biceps and abs for sure


----------



## HDH (Oct 27, 2013)

Arm day sux. I heard it said and agree that it's just boring. 

If I'm not winded, looking crazy or nauseated after a set, no fun  :32 (17):

HDH


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2013)

Calves are the Bastard Child of Leg Day for me.


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 27, 2013)

Abs, just a pain, by the time im done and abs are up, im fried, but if you train them first, you put your core at risk.


----------



## M.Greger87 (Jun 24, 2020)

Arms, like the pump but I'm a power move big weight kind of guy


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 6, 2020)

PillarofBalance said:


> Biceps. Cause why.



What he said.


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2020)

Those thingys below the knees but above the feet and not a pen0r


----------

